# Anyone tried the FSA campy 11 chainrings?



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm getting a new tarmac sram red and converting it over to campy 11 (the red will go on my wifes ruby). Trouble is, I want to stay with the super light s-works cranks and OS bottom bracket so I won't be using record11 cranks. I'm looking to find out if anyone has tried the FSA 11 chainrings and how well they worked. If not well, looking for alternative solution.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a set but haven't ridden them, other than the changes for 11 they look just like the regular FSA super chainrings, though I think they also make them with the stripe like the K-force light rings. I ended using a 130bcd set of 11 speed Stronglight CT2 rings instead though (from xxcycle). I liked the look of the Stronglight's better (at least with the crank I was using), they look an awful lot like the regular campy rings and they were lighter than the FSA's when I weighed them. I liked the performance of the CT2's, and though I haven't used the 11 speed FSA rings, if they shift like the 9/10 speed FSA super rings I've used then the CT2's are superior. 

I'd still ride them and may yet but overall I think the CT2's are better.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

kytyree said:


> I have a set but haven't ridden them, other than the changes for 11 they look just like the regular FSA super chainrings, though I think they also make them with the stripe like the K-force light rings. I ended using a 130bcd set of 11 speed Stronglight CT2 rings instead though (from xxcycle). I liked the look of the Stronglight's better (at least with the crank I was using), they look an awful lot like the regular campy rings and they were lighter than the FSA's when I weighed them. I liked the performance of the CT2's, and though I haven't used the 11 speed FSA rings, if they shift like the 9/10 speed FSA super rings I've used then the CT2's are superior.
> 
> I'd still ride them and may yet but overall I think the CT2's are better.


Thanks for the advice. I'll have a look.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Also wondering about FSA 11, as that's the supposedly preferred 11speed compatible crank for SRM power meters.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

kytyree said:


> I have a set but haven't ridden them, other than the changes for 11 they look just like the regular FSA super chainrings, though I think they also make them with the stripe like the K-force light rings. I ended using a 130bcd set of 11 speed Stronglight CT2 rings instead though (from xxcycle). I liked the look of the Stronglight's better (at least with the crank I was using), they look an awful lot like the regular campy rings and they were lighter than the FSA's when I weighed them. I liked the performance of the CT2's, and though I haven't used the 11 speed FSA rings, if they shift like the 9/10 speed FSA super rings I've used then the CT2's are superior.
> 
> I'd still ride them and may yet but overall I think the CT2's are better.


What crankset do you have these on? I'm wanting to put them on s-works cranks--will the campy version work?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I used them when I had a rotor agilis/quarq crankset. The agilis is 130bcd (shimano standard) the CT2 rings can be purchased in the 11 speed version with either a 135 (campy) or 130bcd which is what I believe the specialized crank uses. If you're looking at the compact version I believe they make campy's version of 110 and the 110 most everyone else uses, but my french is not good enough to decipher those listings on xxcycle. 

I believe this is the CT2 you would want for an 11 speed drivetrain with 130bcd cranks:

http://www.xxcycle.com/130-ct2-1-10-11speed-type-s,,en.php

The CT2's do come in a lot of different versions, great for compatibility but a pain when you're trying to pick the right ones out from a French website.


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

*staying with my Specialized crank for Campy 11 speed*

Spent about an hour on xxcycles website looking for right chainrings. Think I got it. They have inner and outer rings Shimano CT2 110 bcd. Call them extra light with Teflon ceramic impregnated what ever that means. Only thing I can't figure out is the rings are both CT2's, the outer has the number 2 degrees after it, the inner 1 degree. I don't know how to make a degree sign from my keyboard, but if you go to the website you will see it. Any opinions on what they are trying to designate?


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

*here is the inner ring, designated 2 degrees*

/Users/dmichaelkapilla/Desktop/XXcycle - ROAD Inner Chainrings Stronglight - 110 CT2 2° 10:11 Speed.webarchive


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

mercurymike said:


> /Users/dmichaelkapilla/Desktop/XXcycle - ROAD Inner Chainrings Stronglight - 110 CT2 2° 10:11 Speed.webarchive


Can anybody tell me what the "1 degree" vs. "2 degrees" means, or the difference between the 10/11 chainrings and the 11 only? Thanks.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm using the FSA 11 speed rings on a sram red crank shifting with a red front derailleur. I converted my TT bike to campy 11 using the the new 11 speed TT shifters, Athena rear derailleur, miche 11 speed cassette and KMC 11 speed chain. No problems shifting with this mix, thought you don't shift as much doing a flat TT, I think you would be fine on a high rolling course with this setup on a road bike.


----------



## dstel61 (Nov 22, 2011)

SwiftSolo said:


> I'm getting a new tarmac sram red and converting it over to campy 11 (the red will go on my wifes ruby). Trouble is, I want to stay with the super light s-works cranks and OS bottom bracket so I won't be using record11 cranks. I'm looking to find out if anyone has tried the FSA 11 chainrings and how well they worked. If not well, looking for alternative solution.


I have them on my Look 695 w Campy Super Record.
They work Great !


----------



## dstel61 (Nov 22, 2011)

SwiftSolo said:


> I'm getting a new tarmac sram red and converting it over to campy 11 (the red will go on my wifes ruby). Trouble is, I want to stay with the super light s-works cranks and OS bottom bracket so I won't be using record11 cranks. I'm looking to find out if anyone has tried the FSA 11 chainrings and how well they worked. If not well, looking for alternative solution.


I ran in to the same problem with my Look 695. 
The campy 11 chain rings did not fit the Zed 2 crank .
The bike shop used FSA super 11s and they work very well


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup, been running them for about 3 months now and have had zero trouble. Very happy with it all. BTW, running full 11spd Campy SR with the FSA cranks.


----------



## doc2g (May 9, 2009)

SwiftSolo said:


> I'm getting a new tarmac sram red and converting it over to campy 11 (the red will go on my wifes ruby). Trouble is, I want to stay with the super light s-works cranks and OS bottom bracket so I won't be using record11 cranks. I'm looking to find out if anyone has tried the FSA 11 chainrings and how well they worked. If not well, looking for alternative solution.


I've been using FSA compact cranks and FSA S10 rings on my Record 11
cross bike for 3000 miles. No problems, shifts like my SR 11. The difference 
between the 11 speed ring width and the 10 speed ring width is 1/10 mm.
Just try your present setup and if you don't like it, get the 11 speed rings.


----------

